# First Cobia off Pensacola Beach Pier



## will4surf

Rode my motorcycle to the beach today at 11:20am with a cobia and spanish rod sticking out of my backback. Saw a pair around 12:50pm coming in from dead east. I called "first shot" and waited for them to get closer. I casted five feet to the right of them and the bigger of the two followed my jig for a few feet before he ate. fight seemed like it lasted an eternity. He was gaffed by jake and weighed 45.4lbs :thumbup: My first Pier Cobia.


----------



## jaster

Nice!!!


----------



## MrFish

Congrats! He's a stud!


----------



## jjam

Awesome, did he fit in your backpack?

Jimmy


----------



## will4surf

jjam said:


> Awesome, did he fit in your backpack?
> 
> Jimmy


Haha, I had to get my girlfriend to pick it up, good thing she doesnt mind the smell of fish. We put it in the backseat of her car


----------



## reelthrill

will4surf said:


> Rode my motorcycle to the beach today at 11:20am with a cobia and spanish rod sticking out of my backback. Saw a pair around 12:50pm coming in from dead east. I called "first shot" and waited for them to get closer. I casted five feet to the right of them and the bigger of the two followed my jig for a few feet before he ate. fight seemed like it lasted an eternity. He was gaffed by jake and weighed 45.4lbs :thumbup: My first Pier Cobia.


 Awesome job! I caught my first pier cobia about 39 years ago and I still remember it like it was yesterday!


----------



## EFI Logistics

will4surf said:


> Haha, I had to get my girlfriend to pick it up, good thing she doesnt mind the smell of fish. We put it in the backseat of her car


hahahaha


----------



## jmunoz

Awesome! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## afishanado

Nice job....:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps

jjam said:


> Awesome, did he fit in your backpack?
> 
> Jimmy


Lol I was wondering the same thing! Awesome fish, congrats!


----------



## bleedincrimson

That's awesome


----------



## Tcheeks38

April Fools?


----------



## will4surf

Tcheeks38 said:


> April Fools?


Nope i have the head in my freezer.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

will4surf said:


> Haha, I had to get my girlfriend to pick it up, good thing she doesnt mind the smell of fish. We put it in the backseat of her car


Sounds like she's a keeper. Good job with the first pier cobia. I hope to get my first this year as well.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Backs seats and fishy smells?!?! Not a word lol!! Heck of a fine meal there

big daddy's diesel service


----------



## BIGRIGZ

Congrats again Will, nice to see. It was fun to watch you fight that fish. Glad to help someone carry a nice fish off the pier. Ken


----------



## cobe killer

great job on the cobe!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Lingfisher613

Great catch sir! How close was he when you threw? looking to get my first as well this year.


----------



## Mullethead

Thats Great !!!


----------



## WAHOOU39

Great job! Congratulations....I remember my first pier Cobia like it was yesterday as well!


----------



## will4surf

Lingfisher613 said:


> Great catch sir! How close was he when you threw? looking to get my first as well this year.


Id say 40-50 yards but im bad at judging distance, it was about 60% as far as i could throw


----------



## iJabo

Well I guess we can say that the 2014 Cobia season has "officially" begun. Great catch.


----------



## Mac1528

Super stud ling!! Thanks for the report and the pics.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## J0nesi

its goin to be a mad house on the piers now. :thumbup:


----------



## Katartizo

Good job! The only cobia I have ever caught was on the pier in okaloosa. It was about 20 something years ago. I remember the fight well! I also remember about 25 lines being thrown across mine while fighting him!
Good eats!


----------



## Team Fish Head

Katartizo said:


> Good job! The only cobia I have ever caught was on the pier in okaloosa. It was about 20 something years ago. I remember the fight well! I also remember about 25 lines being thrown across mine while fighting him!
> Good eats!


LOL! Big 10-4 on the line crossings. 

=========

Great catch, a 40+ Lb'der from the pier is stout. And that gf is a keeper, the young guys today seem to overlook the more subtle attributes of femininity so hold onto her!:thumbsup:


----------



## Burnt Drag

Nice fish!


----------



## willr86

Yeahhhh buddy good job! We saw about a 30lber on the boat on Sunday. Great job though!


----------



## BananaTom

Congrats


----------



## beachsceneguy

Great job!!!:whistling::drink::table:


----------



## Buckyt

I remember catching my 1st and 2nd cobia from Pensacola pier about 60 years ago. My brother in law took my Dad and I. We caught 7 that day. Biggest ling was 35 lbs and smallest was 12 lbs. I still remember getting those fish off the pier, onto the trunk of the car, and the wash tub full of fish guts we had to bury that day.
I hope your memory last as long as mine has!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Was anything else out there biting, Spanish still there or has it slowed down?


----------



## SpeedoJosh

Is that pretty much how Cobia fishing goes? Just wait until you see one or more then throw a lure by them?


----------



## BeanBry

Wirelessly posted

Awesome fish Will. Proud to say that my nephew has been catching monster fish since he could cast, I still remember the 42" Red you pulled in when you were only about 44" tall. Gotta love a girl that sees the importance of getting a stud fish back home. Keeper for sure. 
SB


----------



## will4surf

SpeedoJosh said:


> Is that pretty much how Cobia fishing goes? Just wait until you see one or more then throw a lure by them?


Thats the goal, the hard part is seeing the fish first with so many people on the pier looking for the same thing.


----------



## WhyMe

Nice ling. way to go. Taste E
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## tennesseebantam

as a "wannabee" fisherman, who only got into it last year - despite some deep sea fishing in the North sea off England's North east coast in his earlier years, can I just say that these pages do everybody involved a great service. Clearly on show for all to see is that kind of brotherhood where nobody is jealous, everybody is pleased for the guy with the bonus of more experienced people remembering their first cobia. Lovely to read and thank you all. I fished off the beach pier last October when a young lad fought for over an hour with a shark, and the next day, some youngster landed a sailfish. Hope to come down again in a couple of weeks and hope to experience that sense of togetherness I saw last October and which is obvious from these posts to date.


----------



## panhandleslim

This is the BEST, PIER STORY EVER. 

New guy gets his first Cobia and it's the first pier Cobia of the year and it's a Stud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it. Enjoy your free annual pass.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

will4surf said:


> Thats the goal, the hard part is seeing the fish first with so many people on the pier looking for the same thing.


So people stand around eyeing for cobia swimming in, and whoever sees them first calls dibs? Is it pretty much a guarantee they'll bite? Do they always swim close to the top like that? 

I've never cobia fished before, as you can tell. Sounds fun though so might have to give it a try.


----------



## panhandleslim

SpeedoJosh said:


> So people stand around eyeing for cobia swimming in, and whoever sees them first calls dibs? Is it pretty much a guarantee they'll bite? Do they always swim close to the top like that?
> 
> I've never cobia fished before, as you can tell. Sounds fun though so might have to give it a try.


No, they don't always bite. Sometimes there is nothing you can do to keep them off the bait and then other times, you have to entice them to bite without spooking them by throwing right on top of their head.

No, they don't always swim on the top. They tend to 'pop-up' when something of interest brings them up; like potential food or when they are following something that is piloting them like a big turtle or a ray and that pilot comes to the top. They also come up, pretty often, to check out a boat right after it arrives on over a wreck that they have been hanging down on. I have even seen pictures of them just laying around on the bottom next to a large ray who was doing the same.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Now was this your 1st cobia off the pier, or the first cobia that was landed on Pcola pier this year? New ls papers says Kenny Way landed the first off the pier this year....


----------



## will4surf

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Now was this your 1st cobia off the pier, or the first cobia that was landed on Pcola pier this year? New ls papers says Kenny Way landed the first off the pier this year....


The news paper is dead wrong, Ive been calling to get it fixed. I caught mine a day before the fish in the paper and have the free pier pass to prove it.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

How lame is that...have you gotten a response from them yet?


----------



## wirenut

Good fish thanks for sharing


----------



## Snagged Line

Is this picture Photo Shopped??? It does not look like the guy in the PNJ article that caught the first Cobia this year...


----------



## timeflies

Snagged Line said:


> Is this picture Photo Shopped??? It does not look like the guy in the PNJ article that caught the first Cobia this year...


This is a pic of the second fish. Some Kenny fella caught the first. It was in the paper and everything


----------



## Snagged Line

timeflies said:


> This is a pic of the second fish. Some Kenny fella caught the first. It was in the paper and everything


 
Thank you for getting that......................lol


----------



## lowprofile

nice one.

did you get a length? there was a thread last year by JD and we were trying to figure out an average per length ie. 36" =XX lbs 40" =XX lbs. etc.


----------



## barefoot

will4surf said:


> The news paper is dead wrong, Ive been calling to get it fixed. I caught mine a day before the fish in the paper and have the free pier pass to prove it.


 I saw that...really sucks.


----------



## floridafisherman

Nice work Crab (Kenny), I figured you'd get the first one this year.


----------



## Burnt Drag

floridafisherman said:


> Nice work Crab (Kenny), I figured you'd get the first one this year.


I'm guessing you've not read the OP. Nice. :whistling:


----------



## backwoods

*.*

At least you got that pier pass, plus your fish was a stud and that pick of the fish in the paper still had mama's milk drippin of them lips!


----------

